# Springs or no springs



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im starting this thread hoping someone or the tool manufacturs will tell me what the purpose of the springs on the boxes are, I have run them with and without and dont have too much to say, Are they there to pull the flap back and suck the mud back in so you get cleaner lift off, And who has tapetech power assist boxes, Those springs push the mud out for you to make it easier, Are they messy?? So who runs with or without springs and why, Cheers to all.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

I removed the springs from my tapetechs years ago and they work fine


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

When I first started using box's I had to learn by some trial and error, first attempt I had the mud too thick and with springs on and ended up back on the hawk and trowel, when I thought about it the springs must work against you so making it harder to apply, next time I took the springs off and just so happened to use a thinner mix and I never bothered putting the springs back on since, I just got my first nail spotter and the first thing I did was take the springs off... so I'm a springs off guy :yes:.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I am a no springs guy. To me they seem to work against you.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have mixed feelings on the spring issue. When running flat joints I don't use the springs. I find this works better for me. When I split but joints with the boxes I sometimes like to have the springs on. On my nail spotter I always run with the springs on. With no springs on the nail spotter I find myself having to go back and wipe big globbers at the start of the run of screws.

One thought that I have is... Why would the manufacturers put them on if they weren't there to help the process. It is not like springs are an added option available.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I have Apla-tech now and I took the springs off after 1st job[about 10years ago]


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I always use springs tried without just ended up messy


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

No springs if you're an experienced boxer.
Springs when you first pick up the box.
I've got a 10" power assist and they're good if you want thick gear in the box. Take a little getting use to. But I have switchedback to my 10" northstar.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Never have ran springs. I do not see a need for them.I


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have mixed feelings on the spring issue. When running flat joints I don't use the springs. I find this works better for me. When I split but joints with the boxes I sometimes like to have the springs on. On my nail spotter I always run with the springs on. With no springs on the nail spotter I find myself having to go back and wipe big globbers at the start of the run of screws.
> 
> One thought that I have is... Why would the manufacturers put them on if they weren't there to help the process. It is not like springs are an added option available.


I'm the exact opposite of you, strange.
The kid working with me likes them on, while I liked them off, so we compromised with one on. Plus he is/was weak and fragile so he runs runnier mud. While I'm big and strong:jester:so I run thicker mud.

I find it leaves a bigger build up at the ends sometimes, not a big deal on walls, but on the ceilings I will get lazy and not wipe it down. I also find you half to position the box at a different angle to stop it, so maybe it's just me after running them for years with the springs on.

Running the north stars


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The springs were put on our boxes to hold the door in place when it used to be unattached to the box. Without the springs the door would lift out of it's sitting place allowing mud under the door. Now with the door attached to the box there really is no need for the springs other than if you like the door to return on it's own or have trouble getting a clean wipe off at the end of your run.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Take them off, or just run with one. It adds too much resistance when I run my boxes because I like my mud on the heavy side.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

No springs for me, unless I'm maybe doing a ceiling. Then I might put on one spring, to keep the weight from pushing out mud when I don't have the box to the ceiling, if for some reason I'm running mud that's a little on the thinner side.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I use one spring.


----------

